# 2011 s-works shoes



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

like the two toned colors, especially the white/black.:thumbsup:


----------



## SpeshFanBoy (Sep 1, 2010)

Where?


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

SpeshFanBoy said:


> Where?


sorry guys!:blush2: here's the link... my LBS has now in stock
http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/08/18/2011-specialized-shoes-close-up-look/


----------



## SpeshFanBoy (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I'm still wondering when these will be posted on the Specialized website and when they'll be made available for purchase.


----------



## Student Driver (Jan 10, 2008)

The black and white Stumpy II casual shoes are awesome. I will probably get the yellow and black next. 

On a side note, I think I liked the older BOA dials better, as these can ratchet in either direction for tension and release, rather than lifting the dial to release all tension. On the casual shoe I tend to bump the dial somewhat frequently and it starts to loosen up. I love the shoes and would still get them again, but something to be aware of.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

They are not on Spec. website but you can get them. My lbs can order any color they want and have sold several pairs already. I just got a pair of the white/red version. Great fitting shoe...like a pair of carbon soled slippers!


----------



## SpeshFanBoy (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'll have to head down to the lbs to see what they have.


----------



## Student Driver (Jan 10, 2008)

Another awesome delayed double post.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

OK I am very tempted to buy these shoes, can someone give me an update?? I am concern about the longevity of the ratchet new design. I dont want to wear them out can someone tell me if that particular part can be replaced?? I own the Sidi Ergos and the ratchets can be replaced if broken.

Thanks

One last thing if you do own a pair of these shoes can I get your feedback.

Thanks again


----------



## SpeshFanBoy (Sep 1, 2010)

The ratchet design is made by BOA and it comes with a lifetime warranty. 

I bought the comp model and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

I've been wearing mine for 3 months without any problems. The BOA works as advertised.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

El Caballito said:


> I've been wearing mine for 3 months without any problems. The BOA works as advertised.


Thanks Alot EL I might just go ahead and pull the trigger on this I cannot belive I put up 4 thousand miles this year and 2 thousand last year on my on my daggone Sidi Ergos and I have come to realized that they are too tight on me. Ok I was in Denial ok? $400 dolllars worth.lol

I went to my LBS yesterday and tried on the 2010 model in a size 9 and they felt so good ony my feet.lol

Is there a big diffrence between the 2010 and the 2011 other than looks???


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I might be wrong but the 2011 version has 2 BOA adjustments vs.one BOA and one velcro strap on the 2010. I purchased the 2011 model in August. Shoe is holding up great. I'm always amazed when I put on these. They fit like a slipper. 

Midwest Playa - Some of your posts have been very memorable....I'm surprised you're not "rollin" with these shoes in the Ion color yet!


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

2Slo4U said:


> I might be wrong but the 2011 version has 2 BOA adjustments vs.one BOA and one velcro strap on the 2010. I purchased the 2011 model in August. Shoe is holding up great. I'm always amazed when I put on these. They fit like a slipper.
> 
> Midwest Playa - Some of your posts have been very memorable....I'm surprised you're not "rollin" with these shoes in the Ion color yet!


LOL

Its because I was debating if I should get another SIDI Ergos or the Bont, or the Lake shoes. Yesterday I went to my LBS and tried the S Works and they felt soo good, The ones I tried had the dual Boa dials.


Thanks for the input.

I will let you know if I pull the trigger on the the S works Shoes, 

Thanks for your input:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I am concern about the longevity of the ratchet new design.


I've already had to replace mine, after about a year:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=232081



> I might be wrong but the 2011 version has 2 BOA adjustments vs.one BOA and one velcro strap on the 2010.


You are wrong.  2010 model, which I have, used two BOAs.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Dr_John said:


> You are wrong.  2010 model, which I have, used two BOAs.


Sorry....I get them confused with my S-Works Mtn Shoes. Hard to keep it all straight when road and mtn shoes aren't doing the same thing. Someone should talk to the big "S" about that.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Agree. It does get a bit confusing.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Midwest Playa said:


> LOL
> 
> Its because I was debating if I should get another SIDI Ergos or the Bont, or the Lake shoes. Yesterday I went to my LBS and tried the S Works and they felt soo good, The ones I tried had the dual Boa dials.
> 
> ...



Just an update

As I said I was thinking about pulling the trigger on either the Bont, Lake and Sworks shoes??

Well I pulled the trigger twice one on the Bont and now the Sworks

The Bont Shoes Sucks with a passion. If you plan on riding over 40 miles, be ready for some feet numbing torture. I found that out yesterday when I rode w my group for 80 miles on my brand new 2011 SL3 Specialized Tarmac and this was my first long ride w these shoes as well . I dont know if the shoes are too narrow or what but these were supposed to mold to your feet. I baked the S hit out of these daggone shoes at least 4 times already and they still numbed both my feet. Oh believe me I tried everything loosening the straps etc etc just to get home. lol 

I will let you know how the Sworks shoes pan out as soon as I get them. I am getting the White with the black.

Stay tuned for my feedback


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

I just ordered the S-works red/white combo. They should be in this week. When I tried them on in the store they felt so nice.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

tracerprix said:


> I just ordered the S-works red/white combo. They should be in this week. When I tried them on in the store they felt so nice.



Nyce Trace. The only concern I have now is this, Off course when you are getting a deal you have to take what the seller has to offer, I am normally a size 9 and I was told that specialized shoes normally run smaller, so I took a chance and got a 9.5 did I just mess up or I should be ok?? I did try both size and the rep told me at the time it was more a prefference. Can I get anyones input on this??

Thanks again


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I love my S-Works shoes. They are the only shoes that work with my feet.
The materials and construction are not as good as Sidi though and I don't think they will last as long. But still worth it. I was told to get half size smaller so I got 42.5 intead of my usual 43.


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

I usually wear a 10-10.5 US shoe. The 43 EUR fit me perfectly which was a 10US per the box.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

I have used the same pair of S-Works shoes since 2006. They solved my hotfoot and numbing issues.

No problems with the shoes at all and still holding up great function wise. Appearance wise the finish is scraped off the front a bit.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

mcwenzel said:


> I have used the same pair of S-Works shoes since 2006. They solved my hotfoot and numbing issues.
> 
> No problems with the shoes at all and still holding up great function wise. Appearance wise the finish is scraped off the front a bit.


Sup Wenzel can you please respond to this thread so that I can send a copy of this thread to my brother in law in Los Angeles and give him peace of mind knowing that the irreplaceable heels on the older versions Sworks will last at least I say two Seasons or more? I did tell him these shoes are not for walking but for riding.lol

He ended up getting the 2010 verison I think, I know that the 2011 versions the heels are replaceable which is a very smart move on Specialized.

Thanks


----------



## GaRandonee (Dec 21, 2010)

WARNING! If you try theese shoes on, you better have $350 in your pocket. You will have to have them. They are great. I have had SIDI, DMT, and Louis Garneau shoes, but the s-works has made every other shoe feel uncomfortable. Someone said "they are nick-named the road slipper", and it is true. They are just as comfortable after 4 hours as they are when you first put them on.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

GaRandonee said:


> WARNING! If you try theese shoes on, you better have $350 in your pocket. You will have to have them. They are great. I have had SIDI, DMT, and Louis Garneau shoes, but the s-works has made every other shoe feel uncomfortable. Someone said "they are nick-named the road slipper", and it is true. They are just as comfortable after 4 hours as they are when you first put them on.


Agree :thumbsup: 

But one caveat. I noticed in the picture above of Playa’s shoes the red footbed, which is the default “out of box” footbed. I don’t know about most folks but that red footbed is just plain flat…even our Spec fitter has said in all his years he has yet to see anyone best served with the red baseline. I think it’s best for folks to examine on their own or better with a fitter using the footbed tool the second level (blue…wife has used with her 2010 and 2011 women’s road S-Works) and third level (green…I’ve used with my 2009 and 2011 road S-Works) to find a better platform of support. Of course internal shoe and external cleat shims are another discussion for finer fit for some.

Please note that while our original S-Works road shoes perished in a house fire we willingly replaced with new models without hesitation. GaRandonee is right. The shoes are worth every penny and have provided pleasurable and powerful performance for both my wife and I. They’ve really excelled in the heat, long distances and out of seat climbs for us. Ride well. 

PS…boa’s no problem for us. A little cleaning now and then with the same spray I use for my auto’s MAF as well as pulling out the cord as I unwind has left us without a problem. FWIW…I also have the podium S-Work shoes which are pretty kickass to rock in after the ride


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I dont know why I waited all these years to mess around w all these shoes when all this time all I had to do was buy Specialized Sworks.:mad2: 

I took these shoes for their maiden voyage last night on an 18 mile hilly ride and I started with the shoes strapped down really tight, and after 5 miles I noticed the snuggness due to feet swelling so i was slowly playing w the boa dials to release it two to three clicks ea time until my feet were comfortable and boy talk about Awesome Shoes I love these Shoes I am already looking for the red ones.

Awesome Shoes did I just say that? lol

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED AND YES GO ON A PEANUT BUTTER DIET FOR TWO WEEKS AND SAVE YOUR CASH THEY ARE WORTH EVERY PENNY:thumbsup: 

I got mines on Ebay Brand New $260.00 Shipped not bad in comparison to $350 plus Uncle Sams portion via LBS.


----------

